# ubuntu/suse auf smartphone



## illousion (19. September 2011)

hi,

ich habe da mal ne frage  die mich schon länger beschäftigt:

kann man auf touch handys (wie nokia xperia mini pro dass ich plane mir anzuschaffen (1 GHz, 512 MB Ram)) linux installieren (eher eine computer version wie suse etc. vllt. mit weniger anforderungen) und würde es vorteile bringen??

freue mich schon auf eure antworten


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

Prinzipiell ist es möglich. Es erfordert allerdings einige Hacks und profunde Linux-Kenntnisse. Mit einer Fertig-Distribution, wie man sie von PCs kennt, wird man auf einem Handy wenig Spaß haben, da dort viele Dinge gänzlich anders geregelt werden als beim PC.

MfG Jimini


----------



## illousion (19. September 2011)

aber theoretisch könnte man die auflösung runterschrauben auf aufwendige grafiken verzichten und es dann benutzen oder übersehe ich irgendetwas?


edit: sind aktuelle smartphones denn 32/64 bit fähig?


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

Klar, wenn du es schaffst, die Treiber für die Hardware des Handys einzubinden 
Auflösung und sowas dürfte das kleinste Problem sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## illousion (19. September 2011)

ich bin jtzt kein experte... aber....
müsste man die treiber dann nicht schon in die installationsdatei integrieren?? ich meine sonst wird das nix oder?


edit: http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_xperia_mini_pro-3713.php  hier alle daten zum handy 

könnt man nich theoretisch nen bootloader machen (oda wie das nochma hies^^) mit dem man linux un das standart betriebssystem (android 2.3) laden könnt??


----------



## NCphalon (19. September 2011)

Du könntest erstma probiern ob du zumindest en kernel irgendwie zum laufen bekommst.


----------



## Jimini (19. September 2011)

illousion schrieb:


> ich bin jtzt kein experte... aber....
> müsste man die treiber dann nicht schon in die installationsdatei integrieren?? ich meine sonst wird das nix oder?
> 
> edit: Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro - Full phone specifications  hier alle daten zum handy
> ...


 
Was meinst du mit "Installationsdatei"? Das ist keine Exe, die sich entpackt 
Ein großer Erfolg wäre es schon - wie NCphalon schreibt - einen Kernel zum laufen zu bekommen, der die Hardware erkennt und die Partitionen mounten kann. Danach kommt dann irgendwann das Userland.

MfG Jimini

Nachtrag: setz' als Vorgeschmack mal Gentoo auf, das dürfte ein ähnliches Prozedere sein, wenn man mal vom Bootmedium absieht. Nur, dass man bei Gentoo immerhin eine dicke Dokumentation hat


----------



## Bauer87 (20. September 2011)

Prinzipiell läuft ja mit Android auf den meisten Smartphones eh schon Linux – das gilt auch für das genannte xperia mini pro. Treiber dürften also im Kernel sein. (Wenn nicht, darfst du dir dank GPL den Code vom Hersteller holen.) Entscheidend ist also vor allem, ob das Phone es zulässt, „fremde“ Firmwares aufzuspielen. Es gibt ja durchaus Geräte, die das zulassen, aber die meisten sind übelst verdongled, sodass man an der Software nichts machen kann. Ein Versuch führt dann höchstens dazu, dass du dein Gerät brickst.


----------



## illousion (20. September 2011)

also... danke für eure antworten 

ahm kann es passieren dass man das hendy nich mit nem backup retten kann?? 
wenn ja dann lass ich das lieber wen andren ausprobiern  

und ja mir ist klar dass das keine exe ist  


desweiteren kenn ich mich weder mit linux (will ja zocken könn) noch mit programmiern (eher mit hardware) besonders aus also bräuchte SEHR SEHR VIEL HILFE


----------



## Jimini (20. September 2011)

illousion schrieb:


> desweiteren kenn ich mich weder mit linux (will ja zocken könn) noch mit programmiern (eher mit hardware) besonders aus also bräuchte SEHR SEHR VIEL HILFE


 
Ohne die Bereitschaft, in dieses Projekt einige Dutzend Stunden an Arbeit zu stecken und möglicherweise einige frustrierende Rückschläge hinzunehmen, solltest du dir das nochmal gut überlegen. Zumindest Linux-Grundwissen ist elementar. Das ist in etwa so, als würdest du dir vornehmen, einen Automotor in ein selbstgebautes Chassis zu setzen, wenn du vorher aber nur Fahrrad gefahren bist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## illousion (20. September 2011)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ohne die Bereitschaft, in dieses Projekt einige Dutzend Stunden an Arbeit zu stecken und möglicherweise einige frustrierende Rückschläge hinzunehmen, solltest du dir das nochmal gut überlegen. Zumindest Linux-Grundwissen ist elementar. Das ist in etwa so, als würdest du dir vornehmen, einen Automotor in ein selbstgebautes Chassis zu setzen, wenn du vorher aber nur Fahrrad gefahren bist.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
ja bevor ich mich damit befasse hatte ich auch vor mir ein wenig wissen anzulesen & auch einige experten um rat zu fragen 

was is denn jtzt mit dem handy wird es das überleben wenn ich vorher backuppe?


----------



## Infin1ty (20. September 2011)

Mir fällt spontan das hier ein:

HTC DHD:
[DEV] Booting Ubuntu nativ!!! - xda-developers

Auf dem HD2:
[Dec 27] Ubuntu for HTC HD2 - v0.3 released - xda-developers

Werde das aber nicht auf meinen DHD ausprobieren, mir reicht mein MIUI Rom


----------



## illousion (20. September 2011)

danke für eure guten ideen und anregungen 

was ich gelernt habe ist, dass mir das vorerst zu heikel ist bis ich mich auskenne und es dann erstmal bei android belasse

trotzdem danke


----------

